# Tastes Like Chicken



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Many outdoorsman prepare game and fish and claim it "Tastes like chicken."

Here's the results of "Tastes like chicken" surveys I have taken from over 1,000 workers working power plant shutdowns this Spring:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Now that's funny Goob! After watching "Food, Inc.", I can understand the wide range of taste buds! :shock:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor KFC.

That reminds me ....
I was in a grocery store one time and the butcher was advertising over the P.A. system a sale they were having on chicken. At one point he stated,"Folks, it tastes Just Like Rattlesnake!"
:lol:


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

This seems appropriate here:
http://decapoda.arthroinfo.org/pdfs/2331/2331.pdf


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

ha ha wow!


----------

